# anyone in sydney going to the feast at porteno to see knifemaker saji today?



## jai (May 25, 2013)

just interested to.see if anyones going its held by che.fs armoury


----------



## jimbob (May 25, 2013)

I was until i realised it was in another city! Should be good!


----------



## jai (May 25, 2013)

oops wrong part of the forums can someone move this


----------



## Dusty (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd love too, I love porteno and like the Saji knives I've played with. But alas I'm on the wrong end of the Hume.


----------

